# Large Paphiopedilum Vanda M. Pearman



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 10, 2016)

I bought this from Park Side three years ago.
It looked like a flowering size then based on what I had seen of this cross in the past. Well, it has been growing like a cabbage and now it has more than tripled in size along with an extra growth that is of the same size as the original fan.

Each time I look at the center of the growths and see anything poking out, I get excited and hope it will be a sheath, but no. 

Sorry about the dark picture on the first one, but look at the size!

The roots are growing like crazy and there are many for two growths plant.
I wish all others grew like this. haha

It is working on yet another new leaf on each!
It better have some nice large flowers to match.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice growing.


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 10, 2016)

Try giving it a 6 week spell with lower temps and half to 1/3 as much water.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 10, 2016)

I have no way of controlling the temperature.

This heatwave is supposed to be over after sunday.
I also moved the plant out of the light set up as the leaves were turning yellowish. 

In my older apartment, during the winter, the temperature would go down a little bit, but it just never flowered so far.


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 10, 2016)

A simple dry spell may be enough. It's half brachy, after all.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 10, 2016)

Great plant -- hope it blooms soon.


----------



## troy (Sep 10, 2016)

It looks very healthy, perhaps it will bloom when it is ready, patience.........


----------



## Paphluvr (Sep 10, 2016)

Great growing! Keep up the good work and hopefully it will bloom soon. It certainly looks big enough.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 11, 2016)

troy said:


> It looks very healthy, perhaps it will bloom when it is ready, patience.........



I need a lot of that! patience. hahaha


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you, all.


----------

